# افكار مشاريع



## my soul (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين ...
أريد مساعدتكم في أفكار مشروع التخرج ,,, هندسه صناعيه


----------



## maher azab (5 أبريل 2012)

مبنى استيل مكون من truss وعلى جانبيه frame


----------

